# Agazinni SEM Adventure



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

I was going to post this in the A-Fib thread in the 50+ Forum until I realized it also gave me ventricular fibrillation!

https://www.agazzinibike.it/sem-adventure-caratteristiche/


----------



## richardjohnson (Sep 12, 2016)

levity said:


> I was going to post this in the A-Fib thread in the 50+ Forum until I realized it also gave me ventricular fibrillation!
> 
> https://www.agazzinibike.it/sem-adventure-caratteristiche/


yeah this will not get anyone's anti-ebike shorts in a knot. Definitely not.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Closing thread, this is an electric dirt bike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

